# I'm new to cast iron & could use some advice!



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone! I received a Lodge preseasoned 5 quart dutch oven with a 10" skillet lid for Christmas, which I'm super excited about. I want to season it up as thoroughly as possible before I actually try to use it, so I have the best possible experience. I would appreciate any advice you can give me! If I can find it, I'm going to use lard to season it. I don't keep shortening in my house, since it's super unhealthy and also, when I stopped to consider it, just a synthetic version of lard. And I'm hugely suspicious of something not originally intended for human consumption, but that's going off on a tangent...

Anyway, step by step instructions would be helpful. I've never done this before and I would feel more secure with detailed instructions to follow.  Also, I'd be interested in hearing about the types of things to cook the first few times to really help set the seasoning. The skillet is easy... I figure it's a good excuse to buy bacon!  But the dutch oven itself, not so sure about. I do know not to use tomato based products for awhile, but other than that...?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it is preseasoned, you don't have to season it over again....just use it. Start out by cooking something with plenty of lard. I'd suggest starting out by making making donuts or french fries in the dutch oven and frying some fish (in 1" or so of melted lard) in the skillet.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I've read that a lot of people have had problems with the factory "preseasoning," and my hope was to avoid those issues by seasoning it myself. The cookware pieces aren't smooth; they have some bumps and things, and it just doesn't seem like it would be remotely nonstick. Now, if I can just cook up a ton of bacon and use the grease from _that_ to season with... now you're talking. Because my local Co-op apparently doesn't carry lard, and I was really hoping to find some organic. Would it be worth calling around to the local butchers? I've heard that lard is just awesome to have around for general cooking and baking as well... someday, when we have our little farm, there will be a pig. 

I'm also interested in hearing about basic care. If food were to stick to the pan, then could I gently scrub it off with a sponge, or is there a certain tool that works best for this? Again, I don't want to ruin the seasoning. And I've heard that one should wash it with a gentle soap and hot water only before the first use to get any chemical residue off, or does that only apply to completely unseasoned pans?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We never use soap to wash our CI. If something sticks real hard, we just add water to the pan, heat it on the stove, and "swish" with a nylon brush. The gunk comes off easily.

If you want to add more seasoning quickly to your CI, coat it with a very thin layer of lard. Wipe off any excess lard and place it in your oven at 400ÂºF for an hour. The trick is to use as little lard as possible. If the lard is too thick it will drip off and smoke and/or cause a very shiny area where it collected in the pan. This shiny area will likely peel off in the future. You can season your CI as many times as you like, but I cannot stress to keep the layers of lard thin during the process.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Let me just add that I wouldn't start out with bacon. It leaves residue and you would have to be scrubbing it right off the bat. CF's advise seems very good to me. 

When I brought an older cast iron skillet back to life that had not been used in a long time and gotten rusty, after the initial seasoning I baked cornbread in it a few times and that "fine-tuned" it very well. I used vegetable oil, didn't have lard in the house at that time, but by pre-heating the skillet and brushing it with oil, then pouring in the cornbread batter and baking it, it got a non-stick suface after just a couple of times.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

I no longer do fish in my ci. SOmetimes that fish smell hangs around the next time!!! Just a heads-up.

Have to admit, I'm curious about that non-smooth surface too. I use old wagner cast iroon, which is as smooth as glass. Never used the bumpy lodge, so let us know what you learn!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have all sorts of cast iron brands. But went out and bought the largest dutch oven I could find and still fit on my stove. (have a 15 gallon bean pot out of cast iron... heck I can't lift it empty!)

I I bought Lodge and it was pre-seasoned. I read the info that came with it, washed it out and used it. Oh my goodness.. the flavor of what ever oil they used when they machined this thing was so bad... I had to throw it out.

I took an SOS pad, Dawn dishwashing liquid and hot water and went to town on getting that machine oil smell and taste out of the metal.

I boiled water in it and scrubbed it again!!!

I seasoned it with lard in the oven several times. The inside isn't smooth like Griswold. 

Everyone has their own way of washing cast iron. I am a dish soap washer, rinse, put it on the stove on low and once all the water has evaporated... wipe with lard using a paper towel. I don't use much but enough to cover the cast iron inside and out.. don't want it to rust. It takes only a few minutes.
I have been doing it like this for 50+ years.

Once I cook in it, it needs to be reseasoned. It doesn't need the oven treatment so why not slip it into the sink to wash. *shrug* Onto the stove for a little reseasoning and done.

HTH and enjoy your new pot!


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

new cast iron, pre seasoned or not, will never be smooth as glass like the well worn CI's are. it takes years of constant cooking in them, and constant seasoning build up for it to become that smooth with no bumps. 

i would start off just using it and make a pact to use at least the skillet every day, for as many meals as possible.....a good thing to start off with would be, like others said, fill with lard and fry some donuts or french fries, then just use it to cook your hamburger meat, or sausage or anything that gets greasy, for most things, you can just wipe it out and no need to even rinse it, unless it is so greasy you gotta run some hot water and NEVER use soap, if something gets stuck, put a cup of water in it, bring it to a simmer, and gently scrub it out..comes off easiliy. then, towel dry your CI and put it back on the stove and set it on low and let it get hot and really dry it, otherwise you risk rust.


----------



## turkeyhunter (Dec 30, 2011)

it takes time to build up a nice slick finish in cast iron, when i pick up a piece of used at a yard sale et, i clean it the best i can, then throw it in a nice oak fire and burn it out so to speak, then re clean and season it---cook something greasy in it for my dogs,and clean up--should be ready the next time you want to cook somehting for yourself---i love cooking in my cast iron


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

okiemomof3 said:


> new cast iron, pre seasoned or not, will never be smooth as glass like the well worn CI's are. it takes years of constant cooking in them, and constant seasoning build up for it to become that smooth with no bumps....


I agree. The continuous use leaves behind a black material (polymerized oil) that eventually fills the voids in the pans rough surface. After a while, the build up of this material makes the pan's surface smooth and non-stick.



okiemomof3 said:


> ....for most things, you can just wipe it out and no need to even rinse it, unless it is so greasy you gotta run some hot water and NEVER use soap, if something gets stuck, put a cup of water in it, bring it to a simmer, and gently scrub it out..comes off easiliy. then, towel dry your CI and put it back on the stove and set it on low and let it get hot and really dry it, otherwise you risk rust.


This is exactly what we do too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

okiemomof3 said:


> new cast iron, pre seasoned or not, will never be smooth as glass like the well worn CI's are. it takes years of constant cooking in them, and *constant seasoning build up for it to become that smooth with no bumps. *


The older cast iron pans are smooth on the inside becase they were MADE that way. Nowadays the manufacturere has cheapened out and they skip the polishing step when they make the cast iron.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I always use soap and water to clean mine. Then put on the stove on low heat and when all moisture is gone, wipe it down with grease and put away.

A friend of mine got a new skillet and I told her to wash it and put in the oven with grease wiped inside it and let it set on low in oven for a while. She said she did that repeatedly. She would take it out of the oven and when cool, she washed it again and did the same thing several times. Now, her's is great, no sticking what so ever.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Reminds me of directions on a shampoo bottle.

"Wash, rinse, repeat". I spent the first 10 years of my life in the shower following directions on the bottle.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

My CI has never seen soap and I hope that it never does. If it wont scrape and boil clean it is put over the coals to burn clean, then reseasoned.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay... I think I will wash it out with soap and water _once_, the first time around, to try to circumvent the factory preseasoning a little bit. I've heard enough bad about it to take it to heart. Then, I will use small amounts of lard, and put it in the oven to season... upside down? With a cookie sheet lined with foil underneath to catch any drippings? That sound okay? I'll do that a few times, and then cook something in it using lard, something that is not bacon, and after the pan is cool, wipe it clean. Hopefully I won't have to scub it. 

I guess there will be a certain amount of trial and error for awhile, huh?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a plan! When I season CI, I wipe the lard on a warm pan. Then I try to wipe as much lard/oil off with a clean towel before putting it in the oven. This method should give you a thin coating and not result in dripping.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Using metal implements instead of plastic or wooden ones will help scrape down the little bumps in cast iron -- eventually.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

also, one thing i had to learn the hard way........when you are cooking in your cast iron....preheating is your friend.....don't put any food in a cold skillet...wait until it is hot......that will greatly improve the "nonstick"ness of your new skillet


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have my grandmothers old cast iron skillet. I love it!! We had a total loss house fire in 07 & I dug through the rubble to find it. Reseasoned it & it was good as new 

Walmart carries lard in lil white/green tubs......Not organic, but better than shortening.

I do mine in the oven, let cool in the oven & repeat at least twice. No soap on it, though I made an exception & used soap on mine after I pulled it out of the house fire rubble..... Only time it's seen soap in at least 20 years...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

okiemomof3 said:


> also, one thing i had to learn the hard way........when you are cooking in your cast iron....preheating is your friend.....don't put any food in a cold skillet...wait until it is hot......that will greatly improve the "nonstick"ness of your new skillet


I recently bought a set. I have noticed that the pans do take awhile to heat up but it is well worth it. Talk about even cooking! I use the cast iron all the time now. I didn't know what I was missing.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

The only time detergent hits my pans is when I'm reviving a new garage sale find! I wash in as hot a water as I can stand, then scrub it with detergent & a nylon scrubbie. Then I season it outside on my gas grill.
Rub it down with a LIGHT layer of lard or Camp Chef's Cast Iron Conditioner , making sure that every surface is covered. Turn the pan upside down and bake for an hour at 375ÂºF. Take it out of the grill. When cool enough to handle, grease it up again. Continue in this manner until you end up with a nice black Patina. Sometimes, it might take 5 or 6 times. As an aside. If after you have baked the pan for an hour and the finish starts flaking....turn down the heat a bit. If you have spots that are sticky, bake it again. The coating was too heavy in that spot.

Speaking of the Camp Chef Cast Iron Conditioner, this stuff really works! My brother sent me a tube of it to try. It will take the most sorry looking, abused piece of cast iron and make it shine like new.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if Camp Chef Cast Iron Conditioner is linseed oil? I've read where cold-pressed linseed oil is the best oil to use to season cast iron with. I've never tried it, but based on the stuff I've read, people swear by it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I wonder if Camp Chef Cast Iron Conditioner is linseed oil? I've read where cold-pressed linseed oil is the best oil to use to season cast iron with. I've never tried it, but based on the stuff I've read, people swear by it.


I don't know what it is...It just smells like regular cooking oil. It does a BEAUTIFUL job of reconditioning the cast iron..I was totally skeptical when my brother sent it to me to try.


----------

